# From Abu Dhabi To DAFZA And Back To Abu Dhabi in 1 month.



## nissam (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I am currently working at abu dhabi as an engineer. I got a job offer from an japanese MNC at DAFZA. The salary they are offering is AED 15000. They also told that they wont provide me medical insurance. My points to be clarified are listed below.

1) Is the salary good if I am taking accomodation with my family at Quisais or Sharjah?

2) I have heard that company should provide medical insurance for the employees. So is their offer valid regarding insurance?

3) I have plan to come back (Since my present company is ready to take me back) to present company if I dont like the working condition there. So will there be any Ban if i come back in 1 month?

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Only you can decide whether this salary is good as it will come down to the standard of living that you are accustomed to. Add up your outgoings and from there decide, whether this salary is doable. Dubizzle will give you an idea of the cost of accommodation and what you can expect to get for your budget.

2. Companies in Dubai are not legally obliged to provide you with medical insurance. Hence, yes, they are still acting within the boundaries of the law by choosing not to offer medical insurance. Only companies in Abu Dhabi are legally obliged to provide health insurance. Therefore, you need to take this into consideration when deciding whether this offer is worthwhile.

3. You need to contact the MInistry of Labour to verify this. However, how sure are you that your present company will take you back? It looks to me like you are testing the waters everywhere before you make up your mind and from the point of view of a company, that is bad for business. They have invested in you, you decide to leave and then decide that you hate the other company so want to come back. It is quite likely that they will not employ you again regardless of what they have said as you are painting yourself as a disloyal employee. Who's to say that you won't run off to another company again if a better offer comes along! Even if they do take you back, I'd bet you that the offer comes with a sizeable pay cut - nothing works more in an employer's favour than a desperate employee who is now without a job!

I think you need to have a good think about whether you want to move to a new company or stay with your present employer and then stick to that decision. If you move, just be mindful that you may have to stick it out even if you hate the job.
Out of curiosity, how do you know that your present employer will take you back if you hate the new job? I would say that it is not very wise to voice your plans until you know what you want to do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You have been living in UAE so I think you have a good idea of the expenses and so are the best judge of the salary. As for the new rentals, as Maz suggested, please do check out dubizzle.com. In sharjah, for a good 2-bedroom, I think you are probably looking at around 40-45K AED p.a.


----------

